# Kauai Guava Plantation is Closed



## Kauai Kid (Mar 6, 2008)

I grieve--the most decadent ice cream I've ever tasted was Guava Macadamia nut.

Probably no more Guava jelly after the stocks are used up. 

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 6, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> I grieve--the most decadent ice cream I've ever tasted was Guava Macadamia nut.
> 
> Probably no more Guava jelly after the stocks are used up.
> 
> Sterling



 Last August the sign said the visitor center was closed for renovation.  So are you saying the entire plantation is ceasing operations?  Or the Visitor Center is closed permanently???


----------



## JohnnyO (Mar 6, 2008)

When we were there in January a knowledgeble local told us it was going to use the groves to grow hardwoods and get rid of the guava all together.


----------

